# BBQ...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

BBQ, a real man's cooking...

It's the only type of cooking a real man will do. When a man 
volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into
motion:

(1) The woman buys the food.

(2) The woman makes the salad, vegetables, and dessert.

(3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill-beer in hand. 

Here comes the important part.

(4) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL.

More routine....

(5) The woman goes inside the Motorhome to organize the plates and cutlery.

(6) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is
burning. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he
deals with the situation.

Important again .

(7) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN.

More routine.....

(8) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and brings them to the table.

(9) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes.

And most of all.

(10) Everyone PRAISES the man and THANKS him for his cooking efforts.

(11) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed "her night off." And, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women............ :roll: 

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Both,

Brilliant,

The sad part is most of the guy's who read this,will wonder what your point is.

This is true,last summer i had loads of Basil plants spare and asked my brother-in-law if he liked Basil,he said i don't know,better ask Jan(wife)


----------



## Maverick (May 9, 2005)

Hang on a minute. The man does actually light the BBQ! Granted the woman will have to provide the matches.........


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Had BBQ last bank holiday weekend. 6 men 4 women. It was decided that the women would do the BBQ stuff this time as the men were fed up of complaints of raw/burnt food.

After an hour of waiting we had to take over lighting the thing. It is one of the things that men can usually do better. (lighting fires) as we are not worried about setting fire to ourselves. The usual answer is more lighter fluid/petrol or any other flamable liquid. (pass me that parfin please)

The ladies took over again at this point and the food still ended up raw/burnt.

The salads were fantastic though and by the time the food was ready we were fairly well drunk so didn't care 

My friends had bought one of these gas powered BBQ thingies. It got used once. The food was better in some respects but it took all the fun out the day.

MMmmm, this is making me hungry. I am dreaming of charcoal burnt sausages and rare steaks 

Karl


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Here's a little secret for when you are having a *BARBY* (not the doll). It's all down to the heat when you start to cook ( fat spitting and flying everywhere). To control the heat. All you have to do is squirt at the coals with a spray bottle. This not only cools the flame, but also steams the food a little. Trust me, it works. 8)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm not allowed near fire for cooking ever since I set the living room carpet and table cloth alight at my daughters house on Christmas day. Apparently they said I had poured to much whiskey on the Christmas pudding. I may be able to get a video clip of this although I did say a bad word when my fingers went up in flames.

As my son in law pointed out, it was an unusal traditiion to announce the arrival of the Christmas pudding utilising the F word.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O WOW *Pusser* you should have had a Spray bottle handy. I would like to see the clip and probably so would others. We could always turn the sound down (just in case our ears were too sensetive to Swear words).


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O WOW *Pusser* you should have had a Spray bottle handy. I would like to see the clip and probably so would others. We could always turn the sound down (just in case our ears were too sensetive to Swear words).


I'll see what I can do.


----------

